# Morticia and Friday - Tortie cats - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Morticia (left) and Friday. They are 2 years old.
They were brought into rescue because they called too much after their dinner and it annoyed their owner.
Both girls are spayed, fully vaccinated and microchipped, plus up to date with worming/flea treatment.
On the whole they have lovely natures, but take a few days to settle. They must be homed together.
These girls are fine to live with other cats, but do not like dogs.
They would be suited to live with children over 12 years old.

A homecheck will be required and a minimum adoption fee of £40 per cat applies.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey.

Furry Friends
0208 407 1080/0797 356 9371
[email protected]
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gorgeous x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

hope they find a home soon shame for them


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

'Because they called too much after dinner and it annoyed their owner?'....... 


What a pathetic excuse to rehome! 

They deserve so much better.......


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Some people are just B*stards!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor things, maybe they just wanted a bit of attenton, which it sounds as if they didnt get much of, lovely cats


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls are still waiting for a home.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like a blessing in disguise to me if they get a more loving home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These two have finally found a loving home


----------

